# Dams on Oh river



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Question, I have for years fished New Cumberland, Pike Island. I know I couldn’t take my dad, who uses a walker and can hardly walk, to those dams. Is there others that you can park and fish off a pier or right below the dam? I see Meldahl might be my best bet? And could you tell me which states access on each side of the dams the best? Thanks!!! Don’t matter the drive.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pike Island is somewhat handicap accessible but not fully. There is a paved walkway from parking to the pier but there are not “cut-outs” in the railing on the pier. Still fishable from a chair but not like some other piers I’ve been to. As of this morning it looks like the pier is still fishable but once the water reaches 22’ the pier starts to flood. That looks like tomorrow. 
the day bite is usually good when the water is high but debris can be a problem.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yea, fished there when water was over pier, my wife hooked the biggest cat I ever seen when water was up. Thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*lol,,, I'm usually just LURKING around here, waiting to jam my $.02 into one of these topics,,,,,
'Cause I'm SO TICKED OFF, by the way 'OUR' waterways & dams are designed!

How many of you guys would GLADLY pay $5 a day, to fish off a LONG FLAT WHEELCHAIR ACCESSABLE SURFACE,,,, AT ALL OF YOUR FAVORITE LAKES OR RIVERS!?*

(& don't give me the 'liability' spiel,,,,, 
There's hundreds of sportsmen getting hurt on those monster rip-rap rocks, by* trying* to fish our favorite rivers & waterways.)
*
HERE'S HOW ALL DAMNS SHOULD BE DESIGNED*; (but even 'I' could still make many improvements,,, just ask me. lol,,. ;>)
(NOTE the hydro electric generators & water outlets. )

*Just zoom in close & see how nice this park is designed,,,,, or Stop in there, in the spring, & ask the locals how many FISH are being caught,, & how many FAMILY hours are being enjoyed at this BEAVER RIVER DAM.
WAY-To-GO NEW BRIGHTON!. ;>)*

Google Maps


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Meldahl would be tough for anyone using a walker. Not saying it couldn't be done. There are concrete sidewalks & walkways but water level would be key. I fish it regularly this time of year. And on occasion my 86 year old uncle tags alone. Has to be above freezing for him. He just takes his time. It is a nice facility. Good luck if you go.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

kycreek said:


> Meldahl would be tough for anyone using a walker. Not saying it couldn't be done. There are concrete sidewalks & walkways but water level would be key. I fish it regularly this time of year. And on occasion my 86 year old uncle tags alone. Has to be above freezing for him. He just takes his time. It is a nice facility. Good luck if you go.


Specifics for Meldahl : Meldahl HYDRO park on the KY side is pretty nice (on RT 8). The handicap walkway is prolly 300 yrds long, and zig zags.The straight walk is bout 150yrds, and rather steep for us" crooked walkers". The water level to watch is Meldahl lower guage . the sidewalk goes under about 19 ft. !5ft is "good". it gets kinda crowded at times, and the bottom is SNAG CITY.Best to be within 60 ft of the upstream end of the walk. Far downstream is an iron pier sticks out into the river itself. Its steel grate so bring an old rug or kiss everything ya drop goodbye.


----------

